# Any problems with your 60D? What are things you don't like about 60D?



## paeataa (Oct 25, 2010)

Hi all,

I still don't own my first DSLR yet. I was about to get a Nikon D7000, but have heard a lot of complaints about dead pixels in video shooting. That makes me hesitate about getting one right now. Other than that, people are talking about how great the photos produced by the D7000 are. 

Turning back to the Canon side, I have not seen/heard any major issues so far. So I wondered if anyone have concerns about their 60Ds or don't like anything about the 60D.

I am still in love with the rotating screen. This is a big plus for the 60D. But most of my friends are using Nikon, and they keep saying good things about their cameras. I just wanted to make sure that I do not go wrong with my decision. It'll be my first DSLR ever!

I'll get either 60D or D7000 by Thanksgiving (kinda wait for black Friday) 

Thanks a lot! I'd appreciate your suggestion.


----------



## epsiloneri (Oct 25, 2010)

paeataa said:


> I was about to get a Nikon D7000, but have heard a lot of complaints about dead pixels in video shooting.



Can't you return it if it has bad pixels? Or try it when you before you commit? I agree that the swivel screen is a great feature on the 60D, but if most of your friends have Nikon, I'd still go for the D7000 (so you can trade lenses with them  ). Currently the D7000 also seems to be the better deal, feature wise (compared to 60D).


----------



## MK5GTI (Oct 25, 2010)

yeah, alot of canon user here recommend the D7000 over the 60D here. i personally think the D7000 is slot in between the 60D and the 7D.

just make sure purchase the body from an authorize dealer, and you will be fine.


----------



## Macadameane (Oct 25, 2010)

It is also possible that because of the D7000, there could be a price drop on the 60D in not too long.


----------



## ronderick (Oct 26, 2010)

There's a lot of factors that could influence which brand of DSLR you end up with. In my case, I picked Canon because I have friends around me who have healthy collections of EF lens (i.e. easier to get my hands on and try out different lenses). 

If your friends are generous enough to let you borrow their Nikkor lenses, by all means get a Nikon body. However, if you have to rely on your own collection, then both would be valid options since you won't have the burden of existing lenses.

As for picking bodies, I would suggest waiting for three-to-six months before you invest on a newly released body. For one thing, the verdict would be pretty much set by that time - whether it's a classic or a bomb. Furthermore, the supply should be adequate and the price would have gone down a bit too. Unless you really have important events that you'd absolutely need a camera (you can also considering renting one if you don't want to make the choice yet), waiting for the dust to settle a bit would be a better choice.

PS: regarding so little heard about 60D, my guess would be either that not many people are buying the camera or that there's not much problems with it.


----------



## Inst (Oct 26, 2010)

You may want to wait until the reviews come out; I've done my own comparisons from my 500D to current D7000 raws, and I don't see much difference in the noise once generous noise suppression has been applied to the picture.

Of course, I'm waiting to see a proper test with laboratory-controlled conditions, and I'm sure Nikon can deliver.


----------



## jtp680 (Oct 28, 2010)

Canon 60D has an excellent picture quality. I like its ergonomy, swivel screen is simply something very useful. I wish they had left the old exposure compensation "shortcut" in place. Now accessing it is slightly slower than it used to be with e.g. 350D.

However, video quality might be an issue. I sent my 60D body to warranty inspection/repair/replacement for excessive noise and overall lack of quality, when compared what the sensor can deliver.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Oct 29, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> but if most of your friends have Nikon, I'd still go for the D7000 (so you can trade lenses with them  ).


Ha, ha...worst suggestion ever. Lenses lost, friends lost. I wouldn't loan out any of my lenses, except maybe for the film-era EF 24-90mm III which I wouldn't care about losing.


jtp680 said:


> However, video quality might be an issue. I sent my 60D body to warranty inspection/repair/replacement for excessive noise and overall lack of quality, when compared what the sensor can deliver.


Any video samples to share with us? This is really very vague. Either you came to be an expert on what the sensor is capable of overnight, or you think it fares poorly to video from other 60D cameras; not sure what you mean. And I bet that it's better than my T1i still.


----------



## Strike179 (Oct 30, 2010)

Dude, i was just in your position. It was either the D7000 or the 60D and I chose the 60D. It is my very first DSLR. I simply chose it because of the screen. I figured i'd be more comfortable with that screen. Also, knowing people who prefer Canon all the way may have caused me to think the same. 

If your friends got Nikons, perhaps you can borrow their lenses, which would be great. 

I'm loving my cam so far. Just gotta find out what kind of accessories i should get.

Oh, and thanks to this website, i have made the 60D my choice. I've been visiting this site for a year now, just waiting and waiting for this cam to come out.


----------



## unexposure (Oct 31, 2010)

Got my 60D a few days ago. I'm very happy with it. Just one thing that annoys me: the mode-dial is so overloaded with modes, that you need years to reach the other end - and there's where the movie-mode is. ;-)


----------



## cr1 (Nov 1, 2010)

Canon just starts the instant rebate for 60D.

http://www.usa.canon.com/CUSA/assets/app/pdf/camera/60d_rebate_oct31.pdf


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 2, 2010)

I wouldn't say that's a CR1 rumor... 

OK, it says that the offer can (only) be combined with Canon USA programs running simultaneously...so that means that this can be combined with the double-rebate deal if you buy a lens huh? Suddenly a 60D + 70-200mm deal looks even better than before.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 2, 2010)

Edwin Herdman said:


> epsiloneri said:
> 
> 
> > but if most of your friends have Nikon, I'd still go for the D7000 (so you can trade lenses with them  ).
> ...



Well... I guess it depends on your friends. I have no problems in trading lenses with my friends. Of course I would fully expect a lost lens to be replaced, that goes without saying, it's part of the deal. I'd do the same. I think lens-sharing is perfect for specialty lenses you don't use/need that often, like fish eye, macro, tip-tilt, super tele.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 2, 2010)

while I also lend my lenses out to certain friends (actually, only one person), I agree with Edwin's general point ... these are the sort of things that people do to be nice people, but which can really come back and bite everyone in the ass.


----------



## Edwin Herdman (Nov 3, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> I think lens-sharing is perfect for specialty lenses you don't use/need that often, like fish eye, macro, tip-tilt, super tele.


Recently my "tip-tilt" has been used in almost every picture I've shot the last few months (not doing a lot of people photos or distant landscapes so the 50mm stays in the bag), but even if it wasn't, the waves of horror that wash through my system when I imagine somebody carelessly tagging something with the protruding front element or dropping it straight down have me convinced that's a sad story in the making.

If it were the 24mm, and there were a prophylactic filter on front, I wouldn't mind quite so much, I'm sure. But I think that the special handling and skills needed to use those particular specialty lenses would give me pause. They might leave the tilts or shifts unlocked, there are lots of inadvertent boneheaded things people can do with that particular lens. I haven't done any of them, but like I said it's my baby.

Obviously a pro pool is another story.


----------



## ronderick (Nov 3, 2010)

It's one thing to lend your friend the EF-S 18-135; the same thing will probably not happen for my TSE 17mm.... there's WAY too much at stake


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 3, 2010)

Well, as I said, I guess it depends on your friends. I assume you wouldn't lend them your car either then, since a lens usually isn't more expensive than a car (or even the service costs to a repair a damaged car).

But I think I start to see your point: it's the loss of control that worries you. Even if you got the lens back in apparent perfect condition, how do you know it had been handled with perfect care?

Regarding a pro pool, I have a feeling amateurs are much more touchy about their gear than pros. A minute scratch on the front lens of no consequence for the IQ would in general not bother a pro while an amateur with a personal attachment to the lens would be devastated. In general, I say, but I'm sure there are plenty of exceptions on both sides.


----------



## kubelik (Nov 3, 2010)

I absolutely recommend not lending your friends your car. dropping a lens, even a very fancy lens, involves some amount of monetary loss.

a car accident involves not only money but the possibility of liability and all sorts of claims. even if you have no problem lending your friend a lens, don't lend your car.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 3, 2010)

Haha, I can see that we come from completely different cultures  That's fine, we have a common interest that brought us here. As for the OP, he (she?) will have to decide for himself the likelihood that he will benefit from having the same camera brand as his friends.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 4, 2010)

epsiloneri said:


> Regarding a pro pool, I have a feeling amateurs are much more touchy about their gear than pros. A minute scratch on the front lens of no consequence for the IQ would in general not bother a pro while an amateur with a personal attachment to the lens would be devastated. In general, I say, but I'm sure there are plenty of exceptions on both sides.


Totally agree, Pros treat their camera and lens as tools. They do not baby their tools. Amateur treat their gears as toys. They are a lot more sensitive about their toys.


----------



## nk414 (Nov 10, 2010)

Rocky said:


> Totally agree, Pros treat their camera and lens as tools. They do not baby their tools. Amateur treat their gears as toys. They are a lot more sensitive about their toys.



Of course, Pros have a way to recover their equipment cost, whereas the amateurs, don't. What could be used as a business write-off for Pros, amateurs don't. Even more, since Pros can get their equipments' cost from jobs, amateurs don't.

What Pros see could be upgraded in about year or two's time, amateurs have to see their equipments being able to use for time periods longer than that.


----------



## epsiloneri (Nov 10, 2010)

nk414 said:


> Of course, Pros have a way to recover their equipment cost, whereas the amateurs, don't. What could be used as a business write-off for Pros, amateurs don't. Even more, since Pros can get their equipments' cost from jobs, amateurs don't.



I agree, but the point was that the equipment often are more than tools for the amateur. If the impact of scratches or dust is insignificant for its function, it is of no consequence for a pro; but for an amateur, they can be a major issue.


----------



## kentutz (Nov 17, 2010)

I have had 2 issues within 1 month of purchase. This is my 3rd NEW body.. wth?

1st. Mechanical.
My lens release button was stuck on the pressed position, this was 2 days after purchase. I had probably swapped lenses less than a dozen times. Took it back to the shop to get the lens (24-105) out, and they gave me a new body. The pin on the release button was bent and per camera shop, I was the first to experience this issue.

2nd. Software.
In the middle of shooting, the red indicator light was lit as if it's trying to process something. The screen above reads "Err" ... so like anything else, I took out the battery to 'reboot'. When I insert it back in, the screen above no longer display "Err", instead it displays blinking out of battery sign. Charged the battery full, took out and swapped lenses, battery and memory card ... still no go. Took it back to the shop for my replacement.

Hopefully it's just my unlucky streak. Maybe it's telling me to get 7D.


----------



## mattwilliams (Nov 18, 2010)

The 60D screen doesn't fold out far enough. Has anyone else been having this problem? I've now had 2 of these cameras and both have the same issue - the articulated screen doesn't fold out on its hinge quite far enough - it's not quite 180 degrees (according to the manual it's 175 degrees). This is a problem as the irregular viewing angle makes it alot harder to judge when the horizon is level. Whilst this is manageable for static setups, when filming a walking/tracking shot from the hip for example it becomes alot more difficult to quickly compensate.


----------



## F1to10Dbill (Nov 27, 2010)

Not to mislead anyone, I don't own a 60D, so I can only address the second question.

I totally agree with mattwilliams about the articulating screen. The 175-degree limited fold out and the lack of micro-focus adjustment are the only two deal breakers for me. Otherwise, the camera is very attractive on paper, and handles quite nicely in the store, even just after handling the 50D and venerable 7D for comparison. It's light and compact, yet it doesn't feel like a toy to me. 

Kudos to Canon for bringing back the interchangeable focusing screens first introduced in the xxD line with the 40D, but which are shamefully lacking in the 7D. Some early 7D reviewers believed that the transmissive LCD overlay prevented the use of user-interchangeable screens, but third party screen makers have shown this to be false. All my gratitude to them. Whether they influenced Canon or not, the 60D has both user-interchangeable screens and LCD overlay. The more viewing and focusing options, the better. 

Autofocus will sometimes fail. That's why "L" lenses have full-time manual focus, because many people will need it in a split second. I do. That's when I need a ground-glass focusing screen that speaks to me. I will trade the brightness of the autofocus-optimized stock screen for the accuracy of a manual-focus optimized screen any day. And Canon, how about micro-focus adjustment to make up for manufacturing variances among body and lens components? 

The articulating rear-panel LCD screen on the 60D feels well constructed, but limited in movement. Some might argue that the 175-degree screen position can be gotten used to. Not by me, unfortunately. I have a six-year-old Panasonic video camera with this design issue. I have never gotten used to it, and vowed long ago never to buy another camera that is like this. 

Canon, why hold back on those five degrees which could really complete the sublime experience of shooting with intuitive symmetry?


----------



## kamilchan_89 (Feb 28, 2011)

I want to inquire about the canon 60D video recording..

the problem I've been facing is that I can't record video for more than 1 minute or so.. when I'm recording for awhile.. a message will pop up saying that the camera will shut down automatically... one more thing is that my 60D will heat up quite fast when I'm doing video recording.. Is this normal? or is there alternatives that I can do to my camera so that it can record more? 

thank you


----------



## kubelik (Feb 28, 2011)

kamil, that's well below the recording capacity of the 60D. I suspect it's because of your SD card, you may not be using a fast enough card to keep up with the data transfer rate.


----------



## colinu (Feb 28, 2011)

I love almost everything about the 60D - almost. The Depth of Field preview button is placed in a very illogical location. It is difficult to activate as well. It should be on the opposite side of the lens mount - where it was on previous Canon bodies.


----------



## unexposure (Mar 1, 2011)

kamilchan_89 said:


> I want to inquire about the canon 60D video recording..
> 
> the problem I've been facing is that I can't record video for more than 1 minute or so.. when I'm recording for awhile.. a message will pop up saying that the camera will shut down automatically... one more thing is that my 60D will heat up quite fast when I'm doing video recording.. Is this normal? or is there alternatives that I can do to my camera so that it can record more?
> 
> thank you



You'll need at least SD-Card Class 6 (as mentioned in the manual) to make use of the 60D's Video-function (same goes for 550D and 7D (and pretty sure also the next models) - this is due to the transfer rates needed... but still theres a build-in time-limit (of which I currently don't now how long it is - but it's defenatly more than one minute)
The heating-up is pretty normal and affects all dslr's in video mode. Deal with it. It won't destroy your cam, unless you ignore the heating-warnings.


----------



## Admin US West (Mar 1, 2011)

unexposure said:


> kamilchan_89 said:
> 
> 
> > I want to inquire about the canon 60D video recording..
> ...



If your card is too slow, a warning showing the buffer being too slow will appear in the viewfinder. If the sensor overheats, the camera will warn you and then shut down to give you a chance to let it cool. It should not overheat in one minute as long as you turn it off to cool for 20-30 minutes after it overheats. If it overheats and you start it right back up before its cooled, it will go into overheat very quickly.

However, I've shot my 5D MK II on very hot summer days as well as indoors and have never has a problem with memory card or overheat. I've taken video of a outdoor concert in near 100 degree temperatures until the memory card was full. It could be that the larger sensor disappates heat better, it has a much lower pixel density which helps.


----------



## Canonix (Mar 1, 2011)

Does anyone have a trouble with the weight of the camera, especially with a lens like the 18-135? Holding the camera in a shop, especially with the right hand only, I find it leans heavily to the left, requiring a lot of thumb pressure to hold it steady. The grip moulding has a nice bump for the thumb just for this purpose, but it still feels weighty and unbalanced. Is that something one gets used to?


----------



## WarStreet (Mar 1, 2011)

scalesusa said:


> If your card is too slow, a warning showing the buffer being too slow will appear in the viewfinder. If the sensor overheats, the camera will warn you and then shut down to give you a chance to let it cool. It should not overheat in one minute as long as you turn it off to cool for 20-30 minutes after it overheats. If it overheats and you start it right back up before its cooled, it will go into overheat very quickly.
> 
> However, I've shot my 5D MK II on very hot summer days as well as indoors and have never has a problem with memory card or overheat. I've taken video of a outdoor concert in near 100 degree temperatures until the memory card was full. It could be that the larger sensor disappates heat better, it has a much lower pixel density which helps.



With a 500D I shot under very hot conditions in summer (I am in Malta) using two cards of 8GB with 720p.
I did get the warning after a long time and after just 5 mins of waiting I can record again. I got this warning only once in a while and still managed to work well.


----------

